# Dog House



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey guys i am going to get started on a dog house tonight. We have hundreds of 1x1's and just got like 10 sheets of plywood which is painted green but it will be okay. So i have everything needed! Just printed off some plans that show the measurements how to make it with 1 sheet of plywood. I am going to get the framing cut up today. Hopefully i can get it all done and put it together tomorrow. I'll get some pictures up tonight.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Good luck on your project. Post pics when you can.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Opportunity is knocking on your door Jeff


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that you've been banned from the house and into the doghouse Jeff!


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

harrysin said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you've been banned from the house and into the doghouse Jeff!


Hahahahaha i cant stop laughing. That was a good one harry!
Thanks guys
Actually i cant post pitctures tonight or maybe a few days to come. My neighbor is putting xp on my computer. Maybe i can snag my moms laptop. 
No use in posting some pics of ugly cut wood tonight haha! Once i get progress i'll try to get pictures up.
Jeff


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats not pressure treated plywood is it??? That may not be the best materials to use around your dog/pets/kids whatever. The new ACQ isn't as bad as the older CCA products but toxic non-the-less.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey thanks
I am not exactly sure! its like house siding plywood with the water drains. I willl get a pic at a later date.
Jeff


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry for the wait. I just got my computer back and its like new so i am having some fun setting up my new printer and all that.
I have the front end of the doghouse framed up. Its going by slow as i don't have much time for pictures.
I will get some up soon.
Jeff


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Not having much time Jeff. makes me think you have a full time job, if this is so, have you started to save up towards fulfilling at least some of your dreams?


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

Haha good one harry. The only thing i could dream for right now is wood shop but that would take so much time and money that i would have it done in maybe 2 years and then i could buy tools for it!! I don't have a job yet. I applied at my aunt's market which is called Stater Brothers. I should be getting a job their soon. I am not a morning person and i don't get up til almost 11 and i don't get out to my shop till like 5 or 6. Then a couple hours later is dinner and then everyone is in bed :-/


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

> Then a couple hours later is dinner and then everyone is in bed


That is not all bad, I like to work in the evenings and early mornings. Then the rest of the day can be for the unimportant stuff, like honey do's, and trips to town and the such. As was stated, make the dog house really nice, electric heat - lights, never know when you will have to join your buddy out there.


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

haha!!
I am thinking about making a few and selling them. I have seen a few ads on craigslist for 
"Wanted dog house"


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry to let you guys down :-(
Turns out a lot of the 1x1's are warped, twisted, rotting, splitting.
I got the front frame done and when i stepped back to take a look, i find out it's way too small for my dog. That's a waste of a lot of wood.
I need to get going on a project. I think i'll finish this one later and make a chicken coop house for my property. My aunt wanted one for a long time and she passed away and all work stopped. We have the entire pin done. It just needs a door and a house. And of course chickens!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jeff., why don't you exchange the dog for a kitten which will fit into the house!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Jeff,

Sorry to hear about that. I think you'll also find that for a dog house, you'll want to use 2X4's instead. Some dogs have a tendency of jumping on top of their house. Pending on the size of dog, the house will need the extra support.


----------

